# Woodie and Feral In Love??



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am really curious as I have never seen this situation before.

Would a Woodie and Feral ever 'get together'. This situation has come about at the 'sanctuary' where I help. The Woodie is disabled and has never been able to fly properly so has lived there for at least a year. It used to share a pen with another Woodie but they were 'just friends'. When the other one was released and it was on it's own it was moved to the feral aviary.
From being a timid bird it changed to become quite territorial, chasing the other ferals away from the food and off it's perch if they came near.
Last week there was a tragedy when three of the five ferals were killed and that left two ferals and the Woodie.
Today when I went in to clean them out there was a nest on the floor with two eggs and the one feral sitting on them. The other feral is one I brought home tonight to treat for an injury and was outside and not taking any notice of the nest. Now the Woodie was sitting on the perch next to the nest and was cooing and calling, maybe in answer to the other Woodies that live in the wood where the aviary is. When I left the Woodie was sitting close to the feral on the nest.

I'm not sure who's laid the eggs but is it possible they are a pair?

Maybe Cynthia or John can answer this seeing as they are the only ones I know of that have ferals and Woodies or anyone who has these birds. 

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

I took three juvenile woodies to Hallswood for release and was told that within a very short time after arrival one of them had mated with a feral and was sitting on an egg. I think that Paula (Solly)'s wood pigeon Walter had a racing pigeon as a mate.

However, any young that may result from such a pairing would be infertile.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I guess they are making the best out of the situation and adapting to their circumstances, as pigeons do that so well. 

 Wow...that would sure produce some interesting babies.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes when i only had walter the woodie and gizmo the roller pigeon came along they used to "mate" and she laid eggs.Now shes got her own mate but i have seen walter try to mate with the others.Mind you he seems to prefer me!! if i rest my hand on the perch he gets really excited and tries to mate with my hand-hope this doesn't sound toooooo weird or perverted!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's so interesting. I've never have imagined them together. I'm trying to guage what sex the feral is at the moment as Chriss80 is wanting a flightless female to pair up with Tipsey. aswell a one for Piggi. They are getting very friendly with their toys lately.
This feral will never fly but when there were a few pigeons in the aviary, I had no way of telling who was what. Mind you I think the Woodie will get a persecution complex if every bird it makes friends with leaves. I wish I which one laid the eggs!
When the others were alive in there, this feral would always sit in the corner where the nest is now, cooing while the other mating pair where sitting on their eggs in the other corner. Don't know if that's any clue. It must have made him/her broody as all the time she's been at the sanctuary, aprox 12/18 months, I've never seen any signs of eggs from this one.

Solly, I'm beginning to stop blushing lately from some of the stories I've heard about pigeon goings on! Christina told me a very funny story last night about Tipsey and Piggi that she can't post on here! That will keep everyone guessing as to what they have been up to now!!! 

Janet


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Janet, I don't have a clue as to whether a woodie and feral would mate but was curious as to how the three ferals got killed in the aviary?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Lady Tarheel, I'm sorry I only just saw your question.

I'm not absolutely sure how they got killed. I only tend to see these pigeons when I go in to help once a week, but the main problem here is that the staff, mainly young lads, don't really take a lot of interest in the aviary side of their work. The 'santuary' is really an outdoor activity, outward bound camping centre for youngsters, and that is the main part of their job. They just pop into the aviary area when they have time, to clean and feed, (not necessarily every day!). This means they don't have a formal programme for rehabilitating and releasing the birds. Over the last few weeks I have turned up to find one or the other of the pigeons pottering around outside the pen, where they've been put out but don't want to go and in three cases, weren't able to fly very well.

I open the door and they run back in again. I have told the staff why I've done it, and so you'd think they'd let them stay put. Next time I go in maybe another one has been put out. Three weeks ago two went, one wasn't a good flyer, and the next thing I found was a pile of feathers by the door where it had been killed. There are a lot of preditors around as it is situated in a wooded area. The other pigeon still lives around and sits on top of the aviary all day. ( I gave it a chance to go back in again yesterday, but although it went to the doorway, it just wouldn't go inside, so I assumed it wanted to stay around but not be caged).

Two weeks ago when I went in, there were three pigeons missing, two were completely flightless and the other wasn't a strong flyer. I was devastated as the two had recently made a pair and were devoted to each other. I couldn't see them around but again found some feathers around the edge of the pen.

I asked the staff what had happened and firstly they said they didn't know, then one said something had got into the pen and killed them. I couldn't dispute this but how come the feathers were outside and I could see no signs inside, unless they had cleaned it all up, (They're not usually that efficient).

I have to be very careful not to 'rock the boat' as they might stop me popping in as I'm the only volunteer, so I try and just keep my eye on things and put things right if I see a problem. Luckily they don't bother me and let me go in by myself, so I time my visit for their lunchtime usually, and I have the run of the place, to do what I want. They don't even notice if I take a bird away, so I have started to bring injured ones home if they need any treatment to recover.
That's why I need this forum to guide me with them! 

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet, Poor Woody, everyone he chooses leaves but I would hate that a another pigeon could get killed. I know haw serious pigeons can be about their mates. 
Maybe someone should put a sign on the aviary so when someone comes in to clean is informed on not to throw any pigeons out.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I am also just thinking that is case one day you might ‘rock the boat’ you might need a few reasons for them not to stop you from coming there.


----------

